# Umonit ,was man machen kann?



## XXXilefXXX (28. April 2010)

hey leute 

Umonit zeichnet eingaben auf,nur mehr weis ich nicht!

ich selber habs auch auf dem rechner,hab versucht es von den Prozessen
zu trennen,ohne erfolgt!

hier können wir wissenwertes sammlen um diesm virus ein ende zu machen


----------



## TerrorPuschel (28. April 2010)

Versuche doch mal das Programm *Malwarebytes* aus. 

Ist ein sehr gute Programm um Schädlinge auf einem System zu erkennen und zu beseitigen. 
Nutze Ihn regelmäßig um Kunden PC zu scannen und zu säubern.

 Malwarebytes.org

Ein Versuch ist es wert.


----------



## XXXilefXXX (28. April 2010)

thx!!!


----------



## XXXilefXXX (28. April 2010)

ich habs versucht,quick suche sowie vollständige,nichts gefunden^^

wie werd ich umonit los?


----------



## TerrorPuschel (29. April 2010)

Was ist die UMonit.exe Datei?

Die Gene USB Monitor oder UMonit MFC Application  Datei ist Teil der Software Gene USB Monitor oder UMonit Application. Der Hersteller der Software ist General.

Hintergrund: UMonit.exe befindet sich im Verzeichnis C:\Windows\System32. Weitere Dateigrößen sind 53,248 Bytes (44% aller dieser Dateien), 200,704 Bytes, 237,568 Bytes, 49,152 Bytes, 196,608 Bytes.
Die Datei ist nicht Teil des Windows Betriebssystems. Das Programm ist nicht sichtbar. Die Datei ist keine Systemdatei, befindet sich aber dennoch im Windows Order. Während des Windows-Start wird dieser Prozess automatisch mitgestartet (Registry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run). UMonit.exe kann Eingaben protokollieren. Deshalb halten wir die Datei zu 61% als verdächtig. 

Die Datei UMonit.exe ist zu 64% verdächtig, wenn sie sich in einem Unterverzeichnis von C:\Windows befindet. Die Dateigröße ist hier 200,704 Bytes. Sie enthält keine Versionsinformationen. Die Anwendung hat kein sichtbares Fenster (nicht interaktiv). UMonit.exe befindet sich im Windows Ordner, ist aber kein Bestandteil des Betriebssystems! Die Datei ist keine Windows System Datei. UMonit.exe kann Eingaben protokollieren.

Oftmals benutzen Trojaner bekannte Dateinamen um im Task-Manager unverdächtig zu erscheinen. Diese verursachen dann Systemfehler aufgrund stümperhafter Programmierung. Mit Programmen wie den Security Task Manager stellen Sie fest, ob Ihre UMonit.exe Datei die Original-Datei ist.

Bist du dir sicher das es sich wirklich um ein Trojaner handelt?

Schon versucht den Manuell aus der Registry zu entfernen und von der Platte zu löschen?


----------



## XXXilefXXX (29. April 2010)

was ist die Registry?


----------



## TerrorPuschel (30. April 2010)

Was ist die Registry:
Die *Windows-Registrierungsdatenbank* (auch: *Windows-Registry*  oder *Windows-Registrierdatenbank*) ist seit der ersten Version  von Windows NT die zentrale hierarchische  Konfigurationsdatenbank des Betriebssystems Microsoft Windows. Hier werden sowohl Informationen von  Windows selbst als auch Informationen von Programmen gespeichert. Mit Windows 3.x wurde die Windows-Registry  auch im Bereich der Consumer-Betriebssysteme eingeführt. Während unter  den frühen Windowssystemen hauptsächlich Dateierweiterungen gespeichert  wurden, handelt es sich bei der Registry seit Windows 95 und Windows NT 4.0 um eine umfassende  Datenbank für die Verwaltung des Systems und aller integrierten  Systemdienste und -prozesse. Die Registry bietet auch die Möglichkeit,  dort die Einstellungen der installierten Anwendungen zentral abzulegen.

Um in die Registry zu kommen: Klicke auf "Start" dann auf "Ausführen". In "Ausführen" gibst du "regedit" ein.  Damit bist du in der Registry!!!

Dort gehst du nach "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run" dort löscht du die Eintrag "Unmonit.exe"

Danach löscht du die Unmonit.exe im Ordner "C:\Windows\System32".

Solltes das Problem danach nicht behoben sein, würde ich dann das Betriebsystem neu installieren.


----------



## XXXilefXXX (1. Mai 2010)

ok,hab es aus der registry entfernt,aber ich finds es nicht im system32 weil da soviele ordner sind^^


----------



## TerrorPuschel (5. Mai 2010)

In den Ordner-Optionen einstellen, das er auch System- und versteckte Dateien anzeigen soll.
Danach kannst du mit der Suche nach der Datei suchen.

Falls du nicht damit zurecht kommen solltest empfehle ich dir deine daten auf eine externe HDD zu sichern und das Betriebsystem neu zu installieren.


----------

